# Need round bales hauled from Jonesboro, AR to Broken Bow, Ok



## dbeck (Jul 20, 2011)

I have several loads going to Broken Bow and that area. If you need a load send me an email.

Thanks!


----------



## orthco (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a friend near that area and I'll refer you to him. I think he is about to need a hauling service there.


----------

